
Why don’t more women work in cybersecurity? - jessaustin
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2015/11/why_don_t_more_women_work_in_cybersecurity.html
======
marssaxman
I really don't get the "hackathon" thing. I hear people refer to them, and
they are supposedly popular, but I've never heard about one happening in real
life or had any conversation about one with anyone in the industry. If people
I know are participating in these things they sure are keeping mum about it.
Where do hackathons come from? Where do they happen? Who organizes them? How
do people hear about them? Or is this just another media-hype bubble over
nothing?

~~~
yeukhon
It happens mostly in large cities like SF, NY, Austin, Seattle, near where
tech center is, Most Hackathons I know attract students and young
professionals. There are some more professional hackathons like AT&T's.
Facebook for example has a FB Hack and you can compete for the trophy at FB
Headquarter, I don't know the first hackathon but my impression is FB's
hackathon has turned into a popular icon and everyone soon follows.

Major League Hackathon is an organization going around US and now some part of
the world to help organize hackathons.

I've been to FB's, Google's, a couple NY Hackathons, MIT Hack, and a few other
smaller student-init hackathon events. I basically hear them on twitter, on
facebook, or from friends.

~~~
marssaxman
I'm in Seattle, that's the funny part! I used to work for Google, too, and I
never heard about any hackathons there, though it was a few years ago now.

If it's primarily a student thing, it makes sense that I wouldn't be hearing
about it, though, as I'm long past that part of my life and have no connection
to the academic world.

~~~
yeukhon
Sorry if I wasn't very specific. I was referring to
[https://sites.google.com/site/appsscripthackathonnyc/](https://sites.google.com/site/appsscripthackathonnyc/).
Yeah, I am in my mid twenties and I can say I am not very attracted to
Hackathon anymore. I usually went alone and that was probably a mistake,
although the spirit of most Hackathons is to form team with strangers...

